# Referat zum Thema "Gewalt in Computerspielen"



## frEnzy (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo Community 

Ich studiere gerade Bio und Chemie für Realschullehramt und ich habe ein Seminar *"Zum pädagogischen Umgang mit Computerspielen"* und in dem Seminar werde ich ein Referat mit einer Kommilitonin halten zu dem Thema *"Gewalt in Computerspielen"*. Ich bin gerade am Sammeln von Idee, was alles in dem Referat behandelt werden soll. Und hier kommt ihr ins Spiel!! Da ich in wenigen Wochen zum 4. mal Vater werde und meine Kommilitonin so viel mit Computerspielen am Hut hat, wie ich mit der Unfruchtbarkeit, brauche ich eure Hilfe, um das alles bis dahin zu schaffen!! Macht doch mal bitte Vorschläge, was alles in dem Referat angesprochen werden soll. Falls ihr Beispielvideos bei Youtube kennt, dann wäre ich euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr die hier posten könntet. ads hätte den Vorteil, dass nicht nur meine Ideen und Meinungen mit einfließen. Das Zielpublikum ist sehr durchmischt. Von Nichtspielern bis hin zu Vielspielern ist alles vertreten. Die Dozentin arbeitet übrigens seit 18 Jahren als Gutachterin bei der USK, weiß also sehr viel über das Thema. Also, was meint ihr muss zu diesem Thema gesagt werden? Dies ist eure Chance euch indirekt auf einee USK-Gutachterin "einzuwirken". Ich werde natürlich alle hier helfenden mit Communitynamen dankend erwähnen, außer es ist ausdrücklich nicht erwünscht.

Ich könnte ja mal mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen:

- Feststellung: So gut wie kein Genre ohne gewalttätige Spiele.
- Die Geschichte der Gewalt (-darstellung): Von Donkey Kong/Super Mario über Doom und Quake... Counterstrike...zu diversen indizierten Titeln und ein paar aktuellen Titeln.
- Verschiedene Arten von Gewalt: Von Mario - Hüpft auf Schildkröten über Metal Gear Solid - vorbei schleichen bis Hitman oder Resident Evil sowie Mortal Combat
- Wichtige/bekannte Vertreter der besonders gewalttätige Spiele
- Die öffentliche Diskussion um Gewalt (in Computerspielen)


----------



## rabe08 (4. Mai 2012)

Mit 3,5 Kindern studieren finde ich super! Ich habe mich letztes Jahr nach fast 20 Jahren im Beruf entschlossen, auch noch mal zu studieren (die New Economy hatte mir damals den Abschluß vermasselt, war aber ne geile Zeit). Die meisten meiner Kommilitonen sind ungefähr so alt wie mein Sohn . Aber mal zum Thema, von einem Gamer mit rund 30 Jahren "Berufserfahrung", Reihenfolge ohne Gewichtung:

- Jugendschutz im Wandel der Zeit. Einsatzpunkte: River Raid, Raid over Moscow, Doom 1 sind oder waren indiziert. Was "jugendgefährdend" ist, ist doch einem recht schnellen Wandel unterworfen
- Untergang des Abendlandes (Liste nicht vollständig), kurz UdA: Negermusik ist UdA, Comics sind UdA, Heavy Metall ist UdA, Computerspiele sind UdA
- Schönes Zitat: Die Verderbdheit der Jungend liegt in der Phantasie der Alten. Neue Technik als Generationenproblem. 
- Der Durchschnittsgamer ist zwischen 20 und 40 Jahren Alt. Eine von vielen Quellen, GFK von 2011, Spiele-Bildergalerie - BIU Gamer-Studie 2011 S 1 - Areagames.de:Heimat der Heimkonsolen mit leichtem Google-Einsatz findest Du schnell mehr belastbares Material als Beleg. Spiel ist nicht äquivalent Kinderspiel. Äquivalent hier in mathematischen Sinne, symmetrisch, reflexiv und transitiv, nicht im typischen Soziologenslang. Warum also Erwachsenen Zugang verweigern unter Konsequenter Mißachtung von GG 5?
- USK als deutscher Sonderweg, warum nicht PEGI wie eigentlich alle anderen auch?

Und als Diskussionsanregung: FarCry 1 in der deutschen Version war nicht schön zu spielen. In der US-Version konntest Du anhand des Blutflecks an der Wand erkennen, ob Du getroffen hast, die Ragdoll-Engine gab auch ein besseres Feedback als die deutsche Version, die eigentlich kein Trefferfeedback gegeben hat.


----------



## killah (5. Mai 2012)

glaub viele leute brauchen sowas um einfach mal im leben ab zu schalten 
sonst lassen sie es draußen raus und schaden anderen menschen ( von verbal bis körperlich)

aber es gibt immer menschen die spiele falsch verstehen 
nur weil man das im spiel sieht heißt das nicht das man es praktizieren kann im real life 
im tv läuft ja auch jeder unsinn 
heist nicht das jeder das nachahmen muss


----------



## frEnzy (6. Mai 2012)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Mit 3,5 Kindern studieren finde ich super! Ich habe mich letztes Jahr nach fast 20 Jahren im Beruf entschlossen, auch noch mal zu studieren (die New Economy hatte mir damals den Abschluß vermasselt, war aber ne geile Zeit). Die meisten meiner Kommilitonen sind ungefähr so alt wie mein Sohn .


Ja, danke für das Kompliment. Mir geht es ähnlich wie dir. Ich habe feststellen müssen, dass mit dem Gehalt nach der Ausbildung nicht viel zu holen war. Wir haben trotz Vollzeitstelle und Kindergelt nicht mehr gehabt als mit Hartz 4. Und das ist auf Dauer einfach keine Basis zum Leben, darum auch das Studium jetzt. Das sind zwar noch mal 6 Jahre Hungertuch aber danach ist das überstanden!

Und auch für deine Vorschläge schon mal einen dicken Dank!! Ich werde sie wahrscheinlich mit aufnehmen


----------



## jester_ger (8. Mai 2012)

Versuch doch mal die Bedeutung der Videospiele von damals bis heute in Verbindung mit der sich wandelnden Kultur.
Fänd ich jetzt interessant...

Verfallende Wert in der Gesellschaft und immer mehr sinkende Hemmschwelle in Spielen...  Vielleicht findest du da ja eine Verbindung?


----------



## Benne74 (8. Mai 2012)

jester_ger schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal die Bedeutung der Videospiele von damals bis heute in Verbindung mit der sich wandelnden Kultur...
> Verfallende Wert in der Gesellschaft und immer mehr sinkende Hemmschwelle in Spielen... Vielleicht findest du da ja eine Verbindung?


 
Aus dem Punkt kann man sicherlich eine ganze Menge herausholen. Man gucke sich nur mal die deutschen Filme im Wandel der Zeiten an. In den 50er Jahren viel heile Welt. Heimatfilme in denen die Hauptfiguren Heidi und Peter heissen...
Die Nachrichten auf verschiedenen Fernsehkanälen. Hat nicht die Wirklichkeit in vielen Punkten die Computer generierte Fiktion eingeholt? Golfkrieg(e), Naziterror, 11. September, Ausschreitungen beim Abstieg des 1. FC Köln... Und überall ist die Kamera dabei. Trägt diese verrohte Wirklichkeit zu brutaleren Computerspielen bei?

Man könnte auch bedenken, dass Gewalt kulturell/gesellschaftlich von jedem Staat anders bewertet wird. Bsp. USA - Deutschland.

USA:
Mord und Totschlag in Computerspielen vollkommen ok. Hier richtet sich das Tabu eher gegen wie auch immer geartete sexuelle Darstellungen.
Deutschland:
Eher umgekehrt.

Österreich als deutschsprachiges Nachbarland wäre ebenfalls sicherlich ein interessanter Vergleichspartner.


----------



## Mr.Fore (8. Mai 2012)

Ein paar Stichpunkte, die dazu beitragen könnten...* Qualität der Gewaltdarstellung hat sich aufgrund technischer Möglichkeiten stark verändert: Ich fange mal bei Doom an, Zwischenschritt bei Soldier of Fortune und lande bei X.* Es gibt ziemlich krasse, sinnlose Gewalt - ich habe ein paar Titel, die ich hier sicher nicht nennen werde, bei Bedarf (damit meine ich den TE!): PM an mich.* Crysis2 als Preisträger gegen die Kritik der CDU* Gewaltdarstellung als Kunstform?! Stichwort Max Payne?!* Statistiken über den Zusammenhang zwischen Gewalt in Spielen und in der Realität* Der immerwährende Bezug von Amokläufern und Gewalttätern, die zuvor "Killerspiele" gespielt haben* Ich glaube übrigens, dass die Welt nicht gewaltätiger oder abgestumpfter geworden ist. Von den Neandertalern, die sich mit Keulen den Köppe eingeschlagen haben, Kolonisationen, Weltkriege, Vietnam bis zu 09/11 und jetzt Breivik. Die Motive sind kaum andere (Religion, Intoleranz und Egoismus), präsenter ist das alles durch *Tusch* - die Medien. Spiele verwenden doch eigentlich nur die Elemente, die es schon lange gibt. Spiele stellen nichts dar, was es nicht schon gibt oder gegeben hat - außer es entspringt dem Reich der Fantasie. Ebenso wie Filme empfinde ich sie mehr als eine Art Spiegel der Wirklichkeit - ohne beides auch nur annährend miteinander zu vermischen.Das mal als Anregung


----------



## tabris87 (8. Mai 2012)

Was ich bei dem Thema sehr interessant finde ist die Tatsache, das Gewalt schlimmer gewichtet wird als sexuelle Darstellungen und sowas. 
In Amerika ist nen Busenblitzer oder knappes Höschen verpönt, aber nen Kopf kannste mit Blutfontaine inklusive abreißen.....


----------



## frEnzy (4. Juli 2012)

So, fertig. Das Referat steht. Falls es wen interessiert:


----------



## Heretic (4. Juli 2012)

Hi,

Ein sehr interessantes Thema. Das Referat sieht nicht schlecht aus.

In Hinblich auf Kapitel "2. Die öffentliche Debatte und ihre Protagonisten"

Find ich die Stellungnahmen der verschiedenen Person sehr gut dargestellt.
Vilt bietet es sich dort ja noch ein wenig die Gegenseite zu definieren.

Das wurde z.B in diesem Video gemacht :So verarscht uns ARD ZDF und WDR - YouTube [edit: Link korregiert , Danke @ich111 für den Hinweis]

Da ich die Präsentation leicht einseit finde (ich kann jetzt natürlich nicht wissen in wie fern du dazu noch was sagst),
wäre das ja auch ein weg zu zeigen wie sich dieses Unwissen der Politiker Manifestiert , indem man zeigt das dise Leute das Spiel garnicht gesehen/gespielt haben kann. 


MfG Heretic


----------



## ich111 (4. Juli 2012)

Wenn du den Youtube Button nimmst solltest du nur das hinter dem = einfügen oder du verwendest den Videobutton und nimmst den ganzen Link, das Video sieht man nämlich nicht


----------



## frEnzy (4. Juli 2012)

Das Ding mit der Einseitigkeit ist so eine Sache. Das ist nun mal der Stand der Forschung. Das kommt einem hier in Deutschland zwar komisch vor, weil man ja ständig was anderes vorgekaut bekommt, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass es so ist


----------



## Heretic (4. Juli 2012)

Naja gut ob man Thematisch das ganze etwas mehr von beiden seiten beleuten will ist natürlich deine Sache ich persöhnlich dachte halt nur an die Stellungnahmen der Politiker , da wäre das ja doch schon Äußerst interessant für einige mal zu sehen welche aussagen solche Leute tätigen. 

Wäre nicht das erste mal das ich leute sehe die nach dem Video sagen:"Ach Mensch das spiele ich eigendlich auch mal zwischendurch aber so im Beitrag hab ich garnicht dran gedacht das es dies und das ja gernicht da gibt im Spiel."

Wie gesagt war ja nur ne Voschlag. Finde dein Referatat trotzdem äußerst Gelungen


----------



## frEnzy (4. Juli 2012)

Ein paar Zitate von Politikern sind ja dabei. Das Problem war vor allem an belastbare Daten zu kommen. Außer den Grünen gab es keine Antwort von den Parteien zu meiner Anfrage. Die haben dafür sehr ausführlich geantwortet. Leider nützt mir eine Antwort da nichts. Die FDP hat immerhin auf ihren Fachmann verwiesen, der dann auch geantwortet hat aber viel ist da auch nicht rum gekommen.
Das "Dumme" ist halt, dass die Forschungsergebnisse in diesem Bereich sehr eindeutig sind Was soll ich dann noch für eine andere Seite zeigen, wenn es die eigentlich gar nicht wirklich gibt?


----------



## Heretic (4. Juli 2012)

In der hinsich kann ich natürlich nicht mehr viel mitreden ^^ , aber wenn du sagst das es sonst keine weiteren Quellen gibt bzw die Partein die aussage mehr oder weniger "verweigern" . So wäre das natürlich auch fragwürdig , wenn man meinen Vorschlag so einbinden würde ohne Belege. Sehr bedauerlich , dass es hier keine Genaueren Studien usw gibt.


----------



## frEnzy (4. Juli 2012)

Quellen gibt es massig!! Dass dieses Thema nicht gut erforscht ist, wird zwar gerne erzählt, steht aber im krassen Gegensatz zur Realität. Gerade in den USA ist das Thema ziemlich gut erforscht. Vor allem im Vergleich zu hier, da die Ammis ja auch einen etwas ungezwungenren Umgang mit dem Thema haben... sag ich mal so  Dafür gibts dort wahrscheinlich keine "Nippel-Studien" oder so  Ich hatte mich wegen den Inhalten auch mit einem Medienpädagogen aus Berlin kurzgeschlossen, der mir ein paar gute Quellen gezeigt hat. Unsere Dozentin hatte auch ein paar nette Quellen aus Deutschland. Das Buch "Vorsicht Bildschirm!", von Manfred Spitzer habe ich auch gelesen. Zumindest teilweise... das ist echt für jeden denkenden Menschen nicht auszuhalten!! Das ist nocht schlimmer als das, was Christian Pfeiffer, der *Experte* so von sich gibt.

Das die Politik "nicht" geantwortet hat fand ich auch schwach. Ein Hoch auf die Grünen und Jimmy Schulz (FDP). Erstaulicherweise hat auch die evangelische Kirche bzw. deren Vertreter aus der USK sehr ausgiebig geantwortet. Allerdings hat sich zusammengefasst nicht mehr gesagt als "Die evangelische Kirche hat dazu keine Meinung und ich selbst bin erst seit kurzem in der USK und kann daher noch nicht auf einen Erfahrungsschatz zurück greifen." Bei allen anderen musste ich auf Google zurück greifen und fand daher vor allem Artikel zum Thema "Killerspiele" oder Interviews. Und die Ergebnisse sind ja auch vertreten.


----------



## DarkMo (6. Juli 2012)

kannst ja noch arten von gewalt aufzählen/rausfinden. ist es einfach "brutale splatter action" oder eher "psychische gewalt"? vllt gibts ja noch mehr ^^ und eben bekannte schlagzeilen nochmal aufrollen, wo es hieß, das "killerspiele" schuld seien und vllt den rahmen weiter stecken. also aufzeigen, dass die verantwortung nicht (nur) bei den spiele herstellern liegt. mMn hat zum bsp ne sportschützenwaffe nix zu hause verloren, sondern soll gefälligst im schützenverein gelagert und bewacht werden. mehrkosten? sicherlich, aber lieber sollen die leute mit solch gefährlichen hobbies dann bissl mehr zahlen, als dass man es den durchgeknallten kindern zu leicht macht, an sonen schmutz zu kommen. wäre halt EINE idee.

vielleicht auch noch auf den unterschied der psychologischen wirkung zwischen spiel (selber die figuren steuern und handeln lassen) und film (nur zusehen) eingehen. etwas selber machen hat denke ich einen größeren effekt als einfach nur zuzusehen. schwächt zwar das argument "in filmen sieht man aber auch gewalt, wenn nich sogar mehr" wieder ab, aber wenns so is, dann isses wohl so ^^


----------



## frEnzy (6. Juli 2012)

Leider zu spät. Habe das Referat gestern Nachmittag gehalten und es lief auch sehr gut. Was soll deiner Meinung nach das Aufzählen der verschiedenen Gewaltarten in Computerspielen bringen? Das ist, genau wie das zeigen von solchen Szenen, eher Pro7RTL2-Niveau. Wenn man über LSD referiert, bekommt ja auch nicht jeder Zuhörer erstmal ne Pille spendiert 
Über die anderen Punkte haben wir in der Diskussion am Ende geredet. Der Kurs hat sich angenehm aufgeklärt gegeben 
Und zu den Wirkungen: Richtig, man kann spielen nicht mit Film gucken bzw. Spiel zugucken vergleichen. Die Abläufe sind ganz andere im Gehirn und auch die Ansprüche sind komplett anders. Eine schädigende Wirkung gibt es dennoch nicht


----------

